# Trasnmission Failure



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

That sucks.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

It had 175 miles on it at purchase? Was it a demo car because I'm sure that didn't help. Hopefully it was just a line or something


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Now that will make some of us nervous with the problems we have.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds like a cooler line or fitting failed. Something external to the transmission, not an internal problem. 

I hope they get it fixed and back to you soon!


----------



## 96vteclude (Dec 16, 2011)

Update 12/17:

Got the car back the next day and as some of you guessed it was in fact a failed transmission cooler line. Apparently once the line failed it caused the ECU to throw a code which effectively disabled the car by keeping the transmission from engaging. The intention I'm told is to protect components from damage, but its not very helpful when you have nowhere to go on the interstate and can only coast. Either way I'm glad it wasn't anything more serious, but it was still a major pain. I'll just have to be on the lookout now to make sure nothing was actually damaged in the trans. Most likely I will be doing a trans fluid change in a few thousand miles and sending some of the fluid out for analysis if nothing comes up before then.

The 175 miles were mostly from a dealer trade so they could get the one I wanted that didn't have the front tag plate already drilled into the bumper.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Yay! Glad to hear it's all right! 

Valvoline makes a full-synthetic Dexron-VI. It's supposed to be a very good fluid. Well, it's hard to go wrong with any Dex-VI ATF, as GM did a nice job with that ATF.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I doubt there was any damage done to the transmission since, as you said, it has a fail safe to protect it. but May be worth draining the fluid and looking for metal.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

My transmission has done a few very quirky shifts- like REALLY banging into gear. I only have 5,600 miles on the car and I think it still shifts like crap. Maybe it's still "learning"? Do the 2012 Cruzes have this crazy "learning" transmission?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Fastdriver, please start your own topic so as not to clutter this one. Then information is not fragmented in a dozen different threads across the board. Thanks!


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

It had 175 miles on it at purchase?

I doubt that any harm came of it during that short time.

My experience with GM Auto's is they're almost bulletproof, well don't take one with 225k and start drag racing it, you'll prolly tear out second gear..

Other than that, the new ECM controlled trannys should be a very competitive addition to the Japanese and the belt drive systems they employ.


----------



## 96vteclude (Dec 16, 2011)

I had no worries about the 175 miles especially knowing >100 came from the dealer transfer and not from random test drives. My family has had nothing but Honda's and Chevy's and no major issues from either. There are two Cruzes in the family now and it was troubling initially until I found out it was only coolant line. I'm just glad it was me and not my sister out by herself in her Cruze.

I have to say though everyone at my dealership was exceptionally cooperative and I had 4 guys I was working with from sales and service. All were equally interested in finding the cause and remedying the situation as quickly as possible. Which makes sense though as the Cruze seems to be their bread and butter right now. If I were in the market for a cheaper car I also liked the Sonic, especially the motorcycle style gauge cluster.


----------



## molly111molly (Feb 7, 2012)

yes!yes!yes! my cruze has been shifting hard only a week after we bought it new 2012, with just 500 miles on it. been to repair shop 3 times now for the same issue, when you put in drive, it gives you a double jerk,and when you give it some gas b/tw 20and30mph, it jerks you fairly hard before it accelerates. it just plain hits hard when it shifts certain gears.its a lt1 w/ auto trans and turbo. they tried repprograming,(did not work) they replaced 2 different parts in trans.(did not work) it now has 1380miles on it and still isnt right. we are 8 in shop repair days from a lemon law, and has been in 3 times now for same problem, a total of 22days all total.were blowing our minds over this. dealer says nothing more they can do.what! time to get a lawyer maybe? does any one know whats going on, gm doesnt


----------

